# length of van plus bike rack?



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Next year will be the first of many trips across the channel we hope. Do you add the bike rack projection onto vehicle length or just state van length when booking with ferries or tunnel? We don't want to incur problems at the point of departure. Many thanks

Neil


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Neil

I don't, but I keep my fingers crossed. :roll: 

We did get clobbered once and had to pay about £9 extra. That was a while ago, and nothing has ever been said since then, so I presume ( :? ) they don't bother any more.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We use the Tunnel, so there is no worry as the length is not considered. For ferries, we sort of took it into consideration, just like we sort of ttok Motorhome length into consideration. We normally go for the nearest half metre. Never known anyone to measure vehicles.
Gerry


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Officially - Yes, you should state the overall length including any towed trailers or protrusions of any kind.
If you want to try to get away with it that's up to you. I suppose they can only charge you for the additional length if you get caught.

Trevor


----------



## thePassants (Feb 9, 2009)

I worried about this a bit as well this year, as I'd booked ferries from Italy - Greece and also Turkey - Cyprus; stating <6m as our MH is 5.99m

The bike rack was fitted later, and not considered.

I'm sure if you asked them, they'd say to include it.

What we found though, was that it was only the height they were worried about when loading. Also, as previously mentioned; for Chunnel it does not matter.

I guess the worst nightmare would be to find them overbooked, and looking for an excuse to have someone wait for the next boat!


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We're lucky since our van plus bikes is still just under 6m. If necessary, you could put the bikes inside the van and fold up the bike rack, if it's that sort. You are not going to need the bikes, or the van as a travelling machine, while you're on the ferry.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Fingers crossed has worked for me very well over the years, but don't be stupid!

C.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I used to book the RV as towing a caravan, as Norfolk Line did a special deal for camper and caravan, which was cheaper than RV only, never turned up with a caravan, and was never asked where it was.  

Olley


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont be greedy if like me you have a 7.5m van with a rack on dont say on your booking that its 5m, be reasonable they never check if it looks near enough. as someone else said height is more critical.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They pull cars up to the mh anyway whether a bike rack is on or not.
My tow bar protrudes more than folded bike rack.

Dave p


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Someone I now VERY well has never booked his van on a ferry yet at more than 7 M and has had no problems. But I can't say I'd do that!


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

Brittany Ferries staff were measuring height of some cars with roof boxes and length of some motorhomes at St Malo when we were boarding in September

Derek


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Annsman said:


> Someone I now VERY well has never booked his van on a ferry yet at more than 7 M and has had no problems. But I can't say I'd do that!


I know someone like that VERY well too. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> I know someone like that VERY well too.


   

So do I,

our van has various lenghts depending on who is asking.

Richard...


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

They don't need to measure. If your van is over 6m in length you will have the little amber side repeater lights down the side, if you're under 6m you won't 8)


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your responses, We know what to state, actual van length (no shortening) and if we are challenged, it's oops forgot that! we have to make our plans for 2010 and get a late May/June trip in Switzerland and Italy and late summer S.France and the Pyrenees. Yippee. Neil


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

I never say our real length either and we have never had any problems with over 10 years of using the ferries ( all different company's) We have even arrived 5hours too early and was allowed on board at prime time without anyone saying anything


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Never ever seen anybody measure any motorhomes at Dover or Calais. 
Never had a problem either! but don't be greeedy.

cough cough


----------



## MTCInsurance (Jan 24, 2008)

You normally include the bike rack in the total length of the vehicle unless travelling by Brittany Ferries in which case they charge it as a separate item, so you take the length of the vehicle and then state that there is a bike rack on the vehicle in this case. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I thought that when booking online there was a box you had to tick if a bike rack was fitted. That is then factored in before the final price appears.


----------

